# IMMEDIATE help needed in North Side Chicago



## snowbunnyof3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello All- We are in immediate need of a sub for the North side of Chicago. We need 10 plow trucks, preferrably 5 with v-boxes. Appropriate insurance, etc needed. Please email me at [email protected] if you are available for tomorrow's storm and future events!

Thank you,

Snowbunnyof3


----------

